# Авиация > Литература >  Приколы нового Взлета

## Alex_01

посмотрел крайний "Взлет". Долго смеялся  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Nazar

> посмотрел крайний "Взлет". Долго смеялся


Так а в самом репортаже что написано? Может бывший килповский борт там засветился как-то. :Smile: 
Посмотрел, разобрался. Очепятка это, на официальном сайте журнала написано Жемчужина забайкалья. :Biggrin:

----------


## An-Z

Счастливый человек!! Как мало ему надо для веселья...

----------


## Д.Срибный

Антон прислал оригинал статьи для публикации на сайте (расширенная версия по сравнению с журнальным вариантом). Там в названии статьи - "Жемчужина Забайкалья". 
Журнальная опечатка. Случается.
Сейчас Антон в командировке, как только вернется - согласуем верстку и репортаж будет на сайте.

----------

